# Bike Fest 2005 in Morristown, NJ September 17th & 18th.



## Liberace (Dec 12, 2002)

It's going to be a great weekend of racing. 

Check it our here: http://www.greatswamp.org/Etc/BikeFest2005.htm


----------



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

*very well organized... brutal course*

I attended last year but didn't race. They had tables set up at the start/finish line, music and even a shuttle bus to take you back and forth to your cars. Very cool. I'm glad they continued it again this year. I'm considering racing the 35+ but since I cut through the tour loop at least once a week on my rides and occasionally do 'pain laps' around the park I know all too well how horrible 20 miles (7 or so laps) would be!!  

Anyone out there race this last year? Anyone out there coming back for this year?


----------



## SteveCnj (Oct 6, 2003)

mr meow meow said:


> I attended last year but didn't race. They had tables set up at the start/finish line, music and even a shuttle bus to take you back and forth to your cars. Very cool. I'm glad they continued it again this year. I'm considering racing the 35+ but since I cut through the tour loop at least once a week on my rides and occasionally do 'pain laps' around the park I know all too well how horrible 20 miles (7 or so laps) would be!!
> 
> Anyone out there race this last year? Anyone out there coming back for this year?


I didn't do the race last year and not considering doing it this year either. That course is brutal. I do laps there on the weekends as well. I don't think that there is 50 feet total of flat road on that path. You're either climbing or descending. I'd be off the back so fast on that course. Not for me. But I wish you all the luck, have fun!


----------



## biknben (Jan 28, 2004)

SteveCnj said:


> I don't think that there is 50 feet total of flat road on that path. You're either climbing or descending.


Sounds like my kinda course! Me likey the Pain!!!  

That weekend is open on my schedule. I'll have to see how I'm racing leading up to it.


----------



## SteveCnj (Oct 6, 2003)

biknben said:


> Sounds like my kinda course! Me likey the Pain!!!
> 
> That weekend is open on my schedule. I'll have to see how I'm racing leading up to it.


I think that course would definetly suit you, go for it! 
I like riding it as well, but I lack your climbing ability, so I'd be "racing" it alone real quick. There really is no flat/level ground to speak of on the entire course. Train hill intervals with very short recovery.

I was speaking with a very good Cat 1 recently about that race, he said the course is so tough that even in the Cat1/Pro race the lead pack ends up with just a few guys at the finish


----------



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

I was speaking with a very good Cat 1 recently about that race, he said the course is so tough that even in the Cat1/Pro race the lead pack ends up with just a few guys at the finish[/QUOTE


Yeah... Last year I positioned myself halfway up the first hill for the pro/1/2 race. After 6 or 7 laps riders started to crack and pop off the group. At one moment they're solid within the group then BAM!, they're dropped, swerving back and forth on the road to stay upright.

I may register anyway.


----------



## goldsbar (Apr 24, 2002)

The course wasn't as hard as it could have been. Still plenty hilly, but they run it the opposite way of traffic which avoids a very steep hill (close to 50mph on the downhill) in favor of a longer, more gradual climb.

A very nice course overall with great organization and a generous prize list. Somewhat dangerous due to the high speed decents and a couple of high speed corners but most people were playing it safe and the pack got split apart early on the hills. Look forward to doing this again next year.


----------

